
CX.com Offering 25GB of Cloud Storage for 99 cents - jameshicks
http://www.thetechscoop.net/2012/01/25/cx-com-offering-25gb-of-cloud-storage-for-99-cents/
======
teyc
nice domain. Can you buy a 2 letter .com for $5m?

------
rorrr
Or you could get 25GB of MS Sky Drive for free.

